# Using Tormek gigs on Work Sharp 3000



## TomC

Have seen that Worksharp is selling an attachment that allows you to sharpen lathe tools using Tormek gigs. I was wondering if anyone has tried this and if so how does it work? The attachment is a simple bar and sells for about $60 and the Tormek gigs are in the $70 to $80 dollar range., I know some people swear by the Tormek system. I have the Worksharp 3000 and would want to make sure it works very well before that kind of investment in attachments/gigs.
Tom


----------



## duncsuss

While the Worksharp systems are excellent for plane blades and flat chisels, I don't think they work too well for rounded tools like gouges.

An 8" grinder and the Wolverine jig or equivalent (with an extra jig to put a fingernail grind on a bowl gouge) would be the way to go.


----------



## john lucas

I've looked at them and think it will all work. However all I have done is look.


----------



## TomC

Thanks for the replays. I think I will hold off until someone else tries and provides some feedback. I did check utube and could not find any videos showing sharpening using this setup.
Tom


----------



## Work Sharp

Hello all, Work Sharp Product Manager here.

We have videos of our new tool bar attachment on our website. Setting it up, using it free hand and also using it with Tormek jigs.
Feel free to visit our website to watch them and learn more. Also feel free to call us and talk with customer service or myself.
http://www.worksharptools.com/ws300...-bar-attachment/flypage.pbv.tabs.acc.tpl.html

I am not here to sell you, only provide helpful answers and information.

Thank you for having me. Stay sharp and safe in the shop.
-KC


----------



## TomC

Work Sharp said:


> Hello all, Work Sharp Product Manager here.
> 
> We have videos of our new tool bar attachment on our website. Setting it up, using it free hand and also using it with Tormek jigs.
> Feel free to visit our website to watch them and learn more. Also feel free to call us and talk with customer service or myself.
> http://www.worksharptools.com/ws3000-parts-and-accessories/tool-bar-attachment/flypage.pbv.tabs.acc.tpl.html
> 
> I am not here to sell you, only provide helpful answers and information.
> 
> Thank you for having me. Stay sharp and safe in the shop.
> -KC


Thanks, that helps. I had only found the tool bar setup video before your post. I have one question. Is the tool set up gauge (amount of tool over hanging jig) a tormek gage or is it provided by Worksharp?
Tom


----------



## Work Sharp

Hi Tom.

We provide the set up tool with the kit. It allows you to measure tool stick out and also tool bar hieghts to achive a wide range of angles. You can also review the PDF version of the user's guide on that same product page. It will show you what is included and how to use the system both free hand and with Tormek jigs.

Hope this helps. 

Work Sharper, Not harder.


----------



## Shop Dad

Not to hijack but while we have the WS product manager here...

It would be fantastic if I could sharpen my jointer knives with my WS3000. I've tried the link to one of the FAQs on this topic on your site and it doesn't work:

http://www.worksharptools.com/1-ws2...12-jointer/-planer-knives.html&tmpl=component

Is there a way or is there another attachment in the works?


----------



## Work Sharp

Sorry about that issue on our website...

We have explored sharpening jointer and planer knives on the WS3000, but are met with challenges. Physics can often be cruel to our new products team and this is the issue here. Sharpening a flat blade this wide on a horizontal 6" disc does not provide the results we expect. I do not see a solution for this on the WS3000 platform.

Though, please keep us in mind as you encounter sharpening challenges. We're listening and it's what drive our new products team!


----------



## john lucas

I believe Shop Notes did a project article on how to sharpen planer blades on a disc using the drill press. I thought about building one but never did. You might look at their back issues and find that article and see if it's adaptable to the Worksharp.


----------



## Shop Dad

Yeah, I couldn't see how you would get it to work unless perhaps with the knife sharpening jig and even then you are limited by height. Seems to me there is an opportunity here for you guys. Let me know if you need a beta tester. :yes:


----------



## mkregor

*Tormek jointer planer jig doesn't work on Worksharp?*

I noticed that the PM for Worksharp said that they haven't been able to develop a jointer/planer jig that works with their 6" disks. He mentioned that the physics doesn't allow for good results. Does that mean that the Tormek jointer planer jig doesn't work on the Worksharp Tool Bar attachment? Also, with all due respect, if the physics doesn't allow for sharpening across a 6" disc then how does Tormek manage it across a 50mm stone? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Dave Paine

*Just got the Tormek jig and Worksharp 3000 bar*

The local Woodcraft store had an anniversary sale, so I splurged on getting the toolbar for my Worksharp 3000, and the Tormek 185 jig for gouges. The latter was not on sale, and is expensive.

Installing the toolbar is easy.

Good instructions on how to use the various Tormek jigs.

Tried out the combination on a Thompson bowl gouge with fingernail grind.

I love this combination. I think keeping this sharp is going to be very easy and fast.

Happy with this purchase.


----------



## TomC

Dave Paine said:


> The local Woodcraft store had an anniversary sale, so I splurged on getting the toolbar for my Worksharp 3000, and the Tormek 185 jig for gouges. The latter was not on sale, and is expensive.
> 
> Installing the toolbar is easy.
> 
> Good instructions on how to use the various Tormek jigs.
> 
> Tried out the combination on a Thompson bowl gouge with fingernail grind.
> 
> I love this combination. I think keeping this sharp is going to be very easy and fast.
> 
> Happy with this purchase.


Dave,
Glad to hear you got good results with this setup. I have not purchased yet but based on your post I think I will buy the next time I go to Klingpor for a turning club meeting.
Tom


----------



## Horatio

*Busy day of harvesting and turning*

Oops


----------



## jnesmith

Dave Paine said:


> The local Woodcraft store had an anniversary sale, so I splurged on getting the toolbar for my Worksharp 3000, and the Tormek 185 jig for gouges. The latter was not on sale, and is expensive.
> 
> Installing the toolbar is easy.
> 
> Good instructions on how to use the various Tormek jigs.
> 
> Tried out the combination on a Thompson bowl gouge with fingernail grind.
> 
> I love this combination. I think keeping this sharp is going to be very easy and fast.
> 
> Happy with this purchase.


Dave: I have the WS3000, the tool bar, and several Tormek jigs. I just ordered three Thompson gouges. I am very interested in the gouge you sharpened, and the exact settings you used to replicate the original Thompson grind. Any info you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Dave Paine

jnesmith said:


> Dave: I have the WS3000, the tool bar, and several Tormek jigs. I just ordered three Thompson gouges. I am very interested in the gouge you sharpened, and the exact settings you used to replicate the original Thompson grind. Any info you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


Since you requested, I took some pictures.

This is how the gouge would look when you are sharpening - except for the elastic band. :icon_smile: 
The elastic band was to hold the gouge in place while I took the picture









In the Worksharp instructions, it advises whether to set the post alignment mark for the "A" or "B" side. This depends on the Tormek jig being used. For the 185, it uses the "A" side. 
Sorry the focus is on the alignment mark, the letters on the post support are out of focus.
"A" side is furthest from the camera, left of the black knob.
"B" side is closet to the camera, right of the black knob.









Other settings are :
a) Height of the toolbar. The plastic gauge has three height settings. The instructions advise which one to use for each Tormek jig. If I recall mine is set at "2". I do not want to move the post to confirm, but the instructions have the detail.

b) The distance of the front of the tool to the face of the clamp. Again the plastic gauge is used, two settings, one for the "A" position of the post, and one for the "B" position of the post.
Since I am using the "A" position, I used this side for the measurement.

c) Angle of the grind.On the Tormek jig you can just make out an up pointing arrow just below the nut for the swivel. The swivel is moved so the arrow aligns with whatever number Tormek advise for the angle of grind. Mine was #6. I forget the angle, but is is the highest setting.









Once all of this has been set, all you do is turn on the machine and then tilt the tool handle until you make contact with the disc, not much pressure is needed, and then move the jig from side to side.

I hope this helps.


----------



## jnesmith

Thank you very much for taking the time to post the pics and comments. I have a little experience with the new WS3000 toolbar, and using the Tormek jigs with it. I have used it to regrind some Benjamin's Best bowl gouges. However, I was not concerned with maintaining the grind of those, so I just tried to regrind to an angle and profile that someone recommended.

With my Thompson's I do want to maintain the angle, and the profile. The WS3000 toolbar instructions for using the Tormek SVS-185 have 4 boxes (matrices) for various angles and profiles. The highest grind angle in any of those boxes is 58*. However, the sharpening instructions for the Thompson tools indicates that all the bowl gouges are 60*. thompsonlathetools dot com/images/extra/Sharpening.pdf That is mostly why I am wondering which settings to use.

Basically, the grind angle is increased by raising the tool bar, (Setting 3 being the highest) and the amount of sweep is increased by moving to higher numbers on the jig. (6 being the greatest amount of sweep) However, the jig settings also affect the grind angle. (Higher settings increase the angle even further.)

It sounds like height setting 3 and jig setting 6 is closest to the Thompson bowl gouge grind and profile, but I guess I cannot avoid some trial and error. Hopefully not too much error.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dave Paine

I am happy if the pictures help.

To be honest, I did not look at the Thomson site, I just measured my angle and thought it was 60 deg, so used the highest setting.

I would not expect any performance difference to be easily seen between 58 deg and 60 deg.

I was more concerned at the time at getting a sharp and consistent cutting edge.


----------



## Bob Willing

Work Sharp said:


> Hello all, Work Sharp Product Manager here.
> 
> We have videos of our new tool bar attachment on our website. Setting it up, using it free hand and also using it with Tormek jigs.
> Feel free to visit our website to watch them and learn more. Also feel free to call us and talk with customer service or myself.
> http://www.worksharptools.com/ws300...-bar-attachment/flypage.pbv.tabs.acc.tpl.html
> 
> I am not here to sell you, only provide helpful answers and information.
> 
> Thank you for having me. Stay sharp and safe in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> -KC


OK so what do you get for the $60.00? How much are the additional attachments? Whats in the box for $60.00. I can not find the price of the sold separatly items in your link.

Sorry I did not see the acessories were sold by Tormek and Jet. The total cost to make this system work based on the link is $242.00 ($182.00 for the fixtures and $60.00 for the bar)as sold on Amazon plus the cost of the ws3000. I have the ws3000 but before I would invest more $$ I will stay with my Oneway Wolverine Grinding jigs.


----------



## jnesmith

That makes perfect sense for you Bob. If I already had a grinder and Wolverine setup, there would be no need to invest in the WS3000 tool bar and Tormek jigs.

For me though, I just started turning. I already had a WS3000, but had no grinder or Wolverine. I strongly considered getting a grinder and investing in a Wolverine setup, but decided to try to stick with my WS for lathe tool sharpening, since I was already so heavily invested in it. (I have the knife sharpening attachment, and various shop-made jigs and platforms)


----------



## Bob Willing

jnesmith said:


> That makes perfect sense for you Bob. If I already had a grinder and Wolverine setup, there would be no need to invest in the WS3000 tool bar and Tormek jigs.
> 
> For me though, I just started turning. I already had a WS3000, but had no grinder or Wolverine. I strongly considered getting a grinder and investing in a Wolverine setup, but decided to try to stick with my WS for lathe tool sharpening, since I was already so heavily invested in it. (I have the knife sharpening attachment, and various shop-made jigs and platforms)


Thanks
I guess I would have done the same had the acessories been available (in 2008) when I first bought my ws3000. I use to sharpen my mini roughing gouge on it but never had consistant results.


----------



## TomC

I was just on Tormek web site discussion page. Someone was having a problem with the gouge jig. It appears that on some of these the jig setting (0,2,4,6) the index mark is in the wrong position. The mark should be about 0.79" above the bottom. The incorrect ones are marked 5/8" above the bottom. People using these may want to make sure yours is marked correctly. The best I can tell mine is correct.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine

Thanks for the heads up. Hard to determine where "bottom" is on my 185 jig, but I think mine is fine.


----------



## TomC

Dave Paine said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Hard to determine where "bottom" is on my 185 jig, but I think mine is fine.


If you measure down from the index mark to where the shaft is round. I was calling the area where it meets the round shaft the bottom. I hope that helps.
Tom


----------



## DaveTTC

an older thread but still helpful, thanks guys.

does the jig work for 'traditional gouge' grind or just for fingernail grind


----------



## Dave Paine

DaveTTC said:


> an older thread but still helpful, thanks guys.
> 
> does the jig work for 'traditional gouge' grind or just for fingernail grind


The jig works for a grind with a flat bevel as in no fingernail effect, same as rotating the tool side to side on the same axis, all the way to a long swept back fingernail.

The jig has an index on the angle of the jig. "0" for zero sweep back all the way to "6" for longest sweep back.


----------

